# Questions for Deicerpro and Kobota



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Deicepro.....I have read thru the threads and have seen different formulations on making your own calcium chloride brine, This will be my first year going balls to the wall on anti-icing / DE-icing with liquids, I want to get this right, so if you would ( please sir ) post your calculations on this since you seem to be the most knowledgeable on this site about it, 
Amount of pounds per gallon
What percentage of Dow flake ( 83-87% ) ( 77-78% )
What percentage on the hydrometer or salimeter should it read

I am setting up a twin 275 gallon tote brine making system like Kubota has built so are you mixing your calcium brine in a rig like that...if so on calcium do you put the calcium in before or after adding water...I had read on here that there is a heat issue when mixing so I was wondering does that come in to play 


Kubota.....basically the same questions for you
2.3 pounds salt per gallon 
salimeter reading @ 23.5 % are these correct ?
I have read you mix 90% salt brine with 10% calcium brine will work to 5 above is this correct and if you mix a 80 /20 mixture what will that melt down to, I never could find that on your postings 
So if I follow your video correctly 1000 # of salt in your tote system will make 400 gallons of brine and I assume when you measure with the salimeter on the lower tote the top tote should have the same or approx. reading is this correct and does the air temp need to be around 60 degrees when making the reading

Thanks in advance to any info you can provide, you both have been very helpful so far, but I want to make sure I got it right


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

"Kubota.....basically the same questions for you
2.3 pounds salt per gallon
salimeter reading @ 23.5 % are these correct ?
I have read you mix 90% salt brine with 10% calcium brine will work to 5 above is this correct and if you mix a 80 /20 mixture what will that melt down to, I never could find that on your postings
So if I follow your video correctly 1000 # of salt in your tote system will make 400 gallons of brine and I assume when you measure with the salimeter on the lower tote the top tote should have the same or approx. reading is this correct and does the air temp need to be around 60 degrees when making the reading

Thanks in advance to any info you can provide, you both have been very helpful so far, but I want to make sure I got it right"

Yes, 2.3 pounds per gallon.

23.5% reading @60 degrees when using a 0 to 26.5% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), % by Weight Hydrometer .... http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-2 .... also refer to by salimeter, salinometer or hydrometer. But 23.5% by WEIGHT.

91% reading @60 degrees when using a 0 to 100% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), % Saturation Hydrometer.... http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-2 ........ But 91% by % SATURATION

1.176 reading @ 60 degrees when using a specific gravity hydrometer ....http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Specific-Gravity-Hydrometers/6605-1 .... also refer to as hydrometer or specific gravity hydrometer ...... But by SPECIFIC GRAVITY

90/10 is the mix I decided to use down to 5F. Visually on the parking lot I did not see any difference using 70/30, 80/20, or 90/10 as far as melting performance. Maybe it would in a testing lab? But I'm not melting snow in a lab, I'm on a parking lot. 70/30 mix was OK if sprayed right away, but had chlorides falling out of suspension with in a few hours and had to remix or stir the batch. 80/20 had less fallout, 90/10 didn't have any fallout even after 10 months when used the following winter. Mix 90/10 once use whenever without re-doing or mixing again. I spray 90/10. Melts the snow and dries off like rock salt does.

1000 pounds is correct enough. 920# to be exact, IF every kernel of rock salt were to dissolve. I put in 1000 pounds and generally there is just a little left in the bottom of the tote when my brine test 23.5%. From my experience, solar salt dissolves fastest, bulk salt is 2nd, and bag salt is 3rd, in length of time to dissolve into a brine. Different amounts of fines, impurities, hardness, and cost.

@ 60 degrees is the easiest, because that is the temp most hydrometers, salimeters, or salinometers are calibrated at. Some of the more expensive testers have built in thermometers, others there is a temperature correction formula you can use.

Expertise? I would question that.! First hand experience ? Absolutely ! 

As far as COPING my brine maker? Knock yourself out. That's an extreme form of flattery. Check out my pics in my profile page, if you can't find details of what you need, let me know and I'll post some or send you some.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thanks Kubota,
I've been in the business for 20 years and this is the first year I will be trying liquid....so I,m somewhat anxious over this, without your advice to myself and others and all the pics and video you have posted I would not be doing this..I had the plan to start getting things ready this coming summer but I have changed plans and now I am going at it strong hoping to get it all together before our first snow hits this winter...I have bought a dedicated truck and spray system, got some totes and more on the way....I am ordering pump, motor and all hardware this weekend so hopefully by next weekend ill have the brine maker ready and start making product...I plan on having 30 totes filled and ready for next winter, but this winter I should only be a few ahead before the snow comes ( hopefully )
Thanks again brother for your help.....Mike


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Building a brine maker today that will be going to Massachusetts next week and making a short video w/picture clips as I build. It has been so busy around here the past couple months I have nothing ready for winter. No salt hauled in, no sprayers, I usually have 10,000 gallons of mix ready (I now have 1,000) and have no brine maker to make any, sold it too.. 3 orders to fill in the next couple of weeks. But I like it. Feast or Famine, I have had both and on the good side this time.

If you have any questions, I'm usually on here at My lunch time or mornings and evenings.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ndnchief;1356466 said:


> Thanks Kubota,
> I've been in the business for 20 years and this is the first year I will be trying liquid....so I,m somewhat anxious over this, without your advice to myself and others and all the pics and video you have posted I would not be doing this..I had the plan to start getting things ready this coming summer but I have changed plans and now I am going at it strong hoping to get it all together before our first snow hits this winter...I have bought a dedicated truck and spray system, got some totes and more on the way....I am ordering pump, motor and all hardware this weekend so hopefully by next weekend ill have the brine maker ready and start making product...I plan on having 30 totes filled and ready for next winter, but this winter I should only be a few ahead before the snow comes ( hopefully )
> Thanks again brother for your help.....Mike


One other thing I have noticed that doesn't get talked about or much mention when spraying is parking lot surface texture. Concrete is fairly smooth, Blacktop / asphalt can sometimes be very smooth and sometimes very course due to the type of asphalt mixed used. The smoother the surface the less liquid needed. The more pocks on the surface the more liquid is needed. Not sure exactly how much more per acre but it does take more.

Spraying is just spreading rock salt in a liquid form.


----------



## joester (Dec 3, 2006)

I will be following this post closely as I am in the same situation as ndnchief and was going to post those same questions for you Kubota. I have researched and read most of your posts and seem to have a similar question as ndnchief with regards to how to add in the calcium chloride. I believe you purchase it in bulk liquid form. If I don't have an economical source for bulk liquid calcium, is it still feasible to add the calcium via 50# bags? If so, how many bags would need to be added per 400 gallon batch? Does it matter at what stage of the process or what tank it is added to? Thank you for your sharing of your experiences as well, which have motivated me to get off the fence and make the leap into liquids.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

joester;1356753 said:


> I will be following this post closely as I am in the same situation as ndnchief and was going to post those same questions for you Kubota. I have researched and read most of your posts and seem to have a similar question as ndnchief with regards to how to add in the calcium chloride. I believe you purchase it in bulk liquid form. If I don't have an economical source for bulk liquid calcium, is it still feasible to add the calcium via 50# bags? If so, how many bags would need to be added per 400 gallon batch? Does it matter at what stage of the process or what tank it is added to? Thank you for your sharing of your experiences as well, which have motivated me to get off the fence and make the leap into liquids.


Deicepro makes the calcium chloride from bag product and would probably be best to ask about that. But IF I made liquid from bag product, I would make a batch of calcium chloride only. Then after I had made salt brine I would add 40 gallons of liquid calcium chloride to 400 gallon batch of 23.5% brine, but not in the brine maker.

I put 27-28 gallons of liquid calcium chloride in a 275 gallon tote, then fill with approx 250 gallons of salt brine.

I do all the adding of liquid calcium chloride outside of the salt brine maker in tanks or totes.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deicepro seems to be M.I.A. here, but I copied and saved this a long time ago from somewhere, might have been off PlowSite even. Not sure how accurate it is though...........

"First, there is no more Dowflake (78-78%). There is only Dowflake Xtra (83-87%).

Now put 41 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra in 8.2 gallons of water and you will end up with 10 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride.

If you wanted to make 250 gallons of 32% calcium chloride, you would need 1036 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra and 206.1 gallons of water.

Also, back to the original ?. In one gallon of water - 4 lbs. Dowflake Xtra and 0.8 gallons of water will give you 1 gallon of 32% cc. "


SEEMS PRETTY GOOD TO ME? If the info above is correct, you would need 164 pounds of Dowflake Xtra to make 40 gallons of 32% calcium chloride solution, per 400 gallon batch of 23.5% salt brine.


----------



## joester (Dec 3, 2006)

Kubota - thanks for the info which seems to make sense. It seems to me that it would be easier for me to add 3 bags of calcium during the making of each batch, rather than taking the time to make separate batches of liquid calcium and investing in additional storage tanks like you mentioned. Am I missing something in your reasoning?

If the bagged method were to be used, could the calcium be added from the beginning, or would that throw off the readings on your measurement tool (thus meaning that the calcium would have to be added after the fact)?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

joester;1357638 said:


> Kubota - thanks for the info which seems to make sense. It seems to me that it would be easier for me to add 3 bags of calcium during the making of each batch, rather than taking the time to make separate batches of liquid calcium and investing in additional storage tanks like you mentioned. Am I missing something in your reasoning?
> 
> If the bagged method were to be used, could the calcium be added from the beginning, or would that throw off the readings on your measurement tool (thus meaning that the calcium would have to be added after the fact)?


It would throw the testing off


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry boys, I've been busy playing with my new sidewalk machine!!!

My definition of an 'Expert' is someone who sits in an office and says that something should work!!!

I have tons of 3 a.m. freezing my azz off trying to figure out what went wrong experience!!!:laughing:

Now, everytime I talk about cacl2...half the time it gets deleted or edited by the mods...because I manufacture and distribute cacl2 and I dont pay to advertise on plowsite...
but if you make a few more posts I can PM you the formula.

You will need a hydrometer that reads between 1.2sg and 1.4sg for straight cacl2.
For nacl you will need one that reads 1.0sg to 1.2sg.

I only use straight cacl2. Works for me. I have tried mixtures and I didnt like the results.
That not saying they didnt work..! To each his own basically...

Now, If you are going to blend...you need to know where you are at on both mixtures BEFORE you blend!!! 

More laterThumbs Up


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

As I read through some of the earlier posts... If you can use the purest cacl2 pellets you can find!! I use Pleadow 93% to 97% pure...


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Also, If you need help with design for your truck set-up let me know...Kubota or I can save you lots of wasted money on what doesnt workpayup


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1357875 said:


> Also, If you need help with design for your truck set-up let me know...Kubota or I can save you lots of wasted money on what doesnt workpayup


Tons of 3AM expereince LOL!


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Deicepro and Kobota

my email address is [email protected]
if you could send any formulas and info here much appreciated

I already bought a sprayer from chemical containers so I hope its tested and proven...its all ready to go ...I am now working on building the twin 275 gallon tote brine maker like Kubota built....following his pics to the tee...I should have it done by this time next week and will start making product immediately following...I only need to get a few more elbows and I'll have all fittings and valves ready to assemble ..tomorrow I will order pump, engine and appropriate meters to measure salt and calcium brine...I bought a dedicated truck to carry the spray system...its a used wrecker then put a utility bed on it, so far its all looking good, tried to save money on the truck but it ended costing me way to much, oh well live and learn there....pics to follow on truck and sprayer..........Thanks guys..........Mike


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

The truck and sprayer


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

What size boom is that? Nozzles?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1358991 said:


> What size boom is that? Nozzles?


I think "Single lane mile boom 7ft aluminum covered Reese plug in boom with stainless steel pipe boom with 12ft spray pattern with quick disconnect fitting"
"1gpm solid stream stainless spray nozzles and second set of stainless flat fan nozzles w/quick caps for easy on/ off change out"

I think. Best I can tell from his picture. :laughing:


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Good eye brother....you are good


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm...
I tried 1gpm SS nozzles and they plugged up on me. Now I build my boom out of 1" sch 80 PVC, 1/8" holes drilled every 6" and a boombuster nozzle on each end of the boom( with a shut off valve for each, of course). Each 1/8" hole (with my gas pump), puts out 1.8gpm @ 30 psi and/or 2.2gpm @ 60 psi. The pipe is quite flexible which is nice if I back into a snow pile. So, my boom puts out between 28 and 36gpm. I like to get-in, get-out...$$$$


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Kobota ,
here is what I've done so far.....its a dry fit still got to build platform and put in overflow hoses and glue everything up......Look familiar


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes it does look familiar, built another one of these today.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Man you are fast took me all day to get where I'm at Thanks for the help


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

After you have built them time after time, you tend to get faster. About 4 hours from start to finish, wood base, cutting totes, mounting everything. Takes at least that long to buy all the parts.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

just ordered my pump an motor hopefully I'll be ready to make product by Thursday Still waiting on Deicepro to email me his formula for calcium brine at [email protected] hint hint


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

I really do appreciate all your help....its rare for people to help others the way you do....i read all your post....you are one of a kind....hope one day to help others the way you do.....thanks my friend


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

ndnchief;1359715 said:


> just ordered my pump an motor hopefully I'll be ready to make product by Thursday Still waiting on Deicepro to email me his formula for calcium brine at [email protected] hint hint


I would also like some info pm'd to me Deicepro. Thank you so much to both of you. You two are becoming rare breeds sharing your info freely. Thanks again. ussmileyflag


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Kobota 
I got the message you sent....That is what I was looking for...thanks
one more question for you ( or two )

1 ) when you use your mixed product ( 90/10 ) and you say you use it down to 5 degrees...is that air temp or ground temp ?

2 ) And below 5 degrees, do you use to a different ratio such as 80/20 or 70/30 or do you use straight calcium brine?

*or 3 or 4*

3 ) Do you always use the 90/10 mix above 5 degrees or do you ever use straight salt brine when temps are warmer like in the low to mid 20s and above ?

4 ) and finally ......is the 90/10 mix considered a *HOT*brine ? (two part question) if so , the difference between a salt brine and a hot brine is that salt brine is mixed with another brine, is this correct ?..........Thanks once again.......

Mike


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ndnchief;1361126 said:


> Kobota
> I got the message you sent....That is what I was looking for...thanks
> one more question for you ( or two )
> 
> ...


1) Ground temp

2) Below 5 degrees, I use straight calcium brine, although this doesn't happen very often here.

3) I just have the 2 liquids....90/10 and straight liquid calcium chloride. I don't want to have to put too much thought into it at 3 AM. I do know guys that try to maximize their profits and have salt brine and different ratios of blends but that just seems nickel and dime to me.

4) I simply call it as it is......90/10, I suppose you could call it a hot mix, a blend, enhanced brine or just Shirley.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ndnchief;1359120 said:


> Hey Kobota ,
> here is what I've done so far.....its a dry fit still got to build platform and put in overflow hoses and glue everything up......Look familiar





Kubota 8540;1359590 said:


> Yes it does look familiar, built another one of these today.
> 
> View attachment 103780


I think I may have influenced this guy? 



I have yet to figure out his plumbing.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1361215 said:


> I think I may have influenced this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to figure out his plumbing.


I dont get it either. Whats with the over flow tubes and how does he figure thats 450 gallons? The second tank is barely half full??? lol It has one trhing going for it.... It's home made..


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

firelwn82;1361446 said:


> I dont get it either. Whats with the over flow tubes and how does he figure thats 450 gallons? The second tank is barely half full??? lol It has one trhing going for it.... It's home made..


Well the overflows it appears he had (4) 2" pipes and soon figured out like I did 4 was not enough, even though it is being fed by (1) 2". So it appears he removed a 2" and cut in a 4". Not sure about the 450 gallons but that top tote is very full? But he is making brine.

He Favorited me on you tube.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

So yoursaying 4- 4" pipes would be better?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

firelwn82;1362046 said:


> So yoursaying 4- 4" pipes would be better?


May not be necessary, just saying (4) 2" would not work had to be (5) 2". So maybe (4) 3"???


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah ok. That would make sense.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Deicepro or Kobota

Kobota I went to the link for the hydrometers you posted and ordered the meters but the specific gravity meter was on back order and it only measured up to 1.2 something
Do you have any info on other suppliers of these meters

Deicepro or Kobota

Deicepro says I need a sg meter that reads between 1.2 and 1.4 since 32% should be around 1.3 for calcium brine where would I get one of these?

Kobota
I have built the platform for my mix tank and have put in the overflow hoses, Now I have to glue up the pipes and mount on tanks, the pump and motor is suppose to be in late today and the meters should be here Friday 
so I have all day Thursday to test pump and fittings, since I am no plumber I don't know what to expect, this could be exciting and if I have ( up to numerous ) leaks or problems I should have it resolved by Friday and start making product......I am still waiting on more totes, I have 3 now besides the 2 for mixing but my *guarantee I'll have you 6 more by Tuesday* guy didn't come thru yet so I be limited to how much I can make until he comes thru, so I think I will make 120 gallons of calcium brine according to the info you sent me...not having a specif gravity meter yet....put 27 gallons each in the 3 totes I have and 30 gallons in my spray tank...then make 3 batches of salt brine to fill up tanks....
Sound realistic or should I just make salt brine and wait on specific gravity meter? or is there a chart to cross reference using the other meters...I searched but could not find anything .......I know I must be wearing you out with all of this, so once again *THANKS* Mike


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

ndnchief;1362521 said:


> Deicepro or Kobota
> 
> Kobota I went to the link for the hydrometers you posted and ordered the meters but the specific gravity meter was on back order and it only measured up to 1.2 something
> Do you have any info on other suppliers of these meters
> ...


I got my hydrometer from Dultmeier, but I'm sure you can find them elsewhere.
Just make sure you get one that is shatterproof.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

deicepro;1362535 said:


> I got my hydrometer from Dultmeier, but I'm sure you can find them elsewhere.
> Just make sure you get one that is shatterproof.


Find a place thats supplies beer makers there stuff. You know the people making home brew. They need to use these too for there concoctions also..


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

*hydrometer*

In a pinch, I have ran to an auto parts store (Oreilly in particular) and purchased a battery hydrometer. They are for higher specific gravity liquids and are cheap. However, they do tend to break easy. Not sure of the accuracy, but for about $5-$6, the value is there. http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/SS01/01397.oap?pt=N0366&ppt=C0061


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

*Making brine tomorrow*

Well I got the pump and motor in yesterday, glued up all fittings, added water to make a test run...no salt just water...had 3 leaks.
Today my hydrometer came in and I fixed the leaks, made another test and surprisingly no leaks.
So tomorrow I'm making my first batch of salt brine, I ordered a specific gravity meter from Dultmeier and as soon as that comes I'll be making calcium brine ( Thanks Deicepro )
All I need now is for the rest of my totes to get here and about 80 snow events before April and I'll be in good shape,

Thanks to all for the informative postings on plow site and advice and a special thanks again to kobota for your pics and video and help and deicepro for the calcium help.

It may not be as pretty as the one kobota makes but it will be making brine and now its time for a beer:laughing::laughing:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't forget about emailing the formula, just been busy....


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

*Sorry*

Deicepro.
I was thanking you for giving me the tip on where to get the specific gravity meter after re-reading my last post it kinda sounded a bit sarcastic, sorry if you read it that was....have a good day


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

Can I use a salinity meter to test the mixes? Also, I understand the eutetic points of the salt. How do you calculate the salts ratio to water? I've seen a lot of calculations around here and some differ. Thanks!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

GTMN;1424482 said:


> Can I use a salinity meter to test the mixes? Also, I understand the eutetic points of the salt. How do you calculate the salts ratio to water? I've seen a lot of calculations around here and some differ. Thanks!


Nope......


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I see you guys are using the green flex tubing. Normally used in the fert and squirt side of the lawn care business. How do you guys install that tubing? We have that stuff and its a pain to install on the barb. Are we using the wrong type of barb? Is the hose sized differently then other hose that fit barb fitting?


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Do we have to go down in a size to the size of the green flex hose? Like 1 inch green flex hose to 3/4 bard fitting.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

T-Trim;1425319 said:


> I see you guys are using the green flex tubing. Normally used in the fert and squirt side of the lawn care business. How do you guys install that tubing? We have that stuff and its a pain to install on the barb. Are we using the wrong type of barb? Is the hose sized differently then other hose that fit barb fitting?





T-Trim;1427758 said:


> Do we have to go down in a size to the size of the green flex hose? Like 1 inch green flex hose to 3/4 bard fitting.


Dish soap on the inside of the hose and smeared around the hose barb fitting sometimes is enough. Depending on the barb fitting and/or brand of hose, it may be necessary to add some heat (carefully) to the hose before installation. I switched from (yellow) Canaflex tubing which was easy to install and more expensive, but was more flexible, to Tigerflex (green) which was stiffer and less expensive and what a difference I noticed in installation. Use the same size hose barb as hose size.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Kubota. I had to start my own thread. I wasn't sure if anybody was going to see my post. I'll give that a shot. Someone posted to use very hot water to help the installation process


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Why can you not add the x lbs of salt to y gallons of water once you have used your hydrometer to figure out what x and y should be. After that you could use warmer water to dissolve the salt quicker ?? 

Temperatures get down below -5F regularily here thru Jan and February. Does all your brine storage occur inside in this circumstance ?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

peterng;1439367 said:


> Why can you not add the x lbs of salt to y gallons of water once you have used your hydrometer to figure out what x and y should be. After that you could use warmer water to dissolve the salt quicker ??
> 
> Temperatures get down below -5F regularily here thru Jan and February. Does all your brine storage occur pinside in this circumstance ?
> 
> ...


I don't understand, can you reword?


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry it was a 2 part question, that was likely confusing to read.

A) For example, kubota says he mixes 1000lbs of salt to 400 gallons of water. The way I take it is that gets him close. Once he figures it has disolved as much as is reasonable then he tests and fine tunes the mixture accordingly by either adding salt or water to adjust the mixture. 

Buddy today was asking me why not just add the prescribed quantities, mix it up and go. 

I told him I didn't know but in the early stages we are sure to not be disolving all the solids. If you could consistently disolve 99% of the solids then his idea might work, in which case he said why wouldn't you use warmer water which is readily available by running another line for water through the heat exchanger which is heated by his outdoor furnace.

B) It gets colder here at night than the brine is qualified to melt at. In this case would you be forced to store the brine inside. Obviously is the answer. Just wondering what facility people make for this circumstance.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

peterng;1439390 said:


> Sorry it was a 2 part question, that was likely confusing to read.
> 
> A) For example, kubota says he mixes 1000lbs of salt to 400 gallons of water. The way I take it is that gets him close. Once he figures it has disolved as much as is reasonable then he tests and fine tunes the mixture accordingly by either adding salt or water to adjust the mixture.
> 
> ...


A) 2.3 pounds of salt per gallon. Simple. IF every 2.3 pounds dissolved completely, with absolutely nothing left undissolved. That's why I add 1,000 pounds to mix to 400 gallons of water. Not all of that will or does dissolve. I think it's probably due to the hardness of some of the salt. But it does seem like if it soaks for a while it does dissolve more of it. You could use hot water to help dissolve the salt but not all people have a cheap source for hot water? You would simply correct your salimeter reading according to the number of degrees your water is above 60F at which your salimeter is calibrated for. You would add +1 to your salimeter reading for every 10 degrees above 60F your water is.

B) The freezing point of an ideal salt brine of 23.3% is -6F or -21.13C. It would take a steady -6F for probably days to change a bulk tank temp to a consistent -6F temp. No special facility needed, Add 10% by volume calcium chloride to that salt brine, put it in the bulk tank and simply never worry about it freezing. That will work far better when spraying also.


----------

